# Emergency Help LGD 4033



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi guys. So I've been on MK677 for about 6 months now.. Great stuff..

I started LGD 4033 about 4 weeks ago, as I had read somewhere it won't shut down or cause suppression, so I didn't have a PCT on hand, and now I've read a lot MORE conflicting information, so should I use a PCT? And if so; what and for how long?

Sorry I'm an amateur with PEDs. So thanks to whoever saves my Balls on this one

PS I'm pretty scared


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Sarms will shut you down to some degree. Granted probably not as bad as aas would. I would just use a standard nolva and clomid pct.

Nolva week 1-4 20mg per day

Clomid week 1-4 50mg per day


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

If you did no PCT with LGD you would most likely recover fine.

PCT is optional but recommended by most for all cycles.

Nolva 20mg ed would suffice. or As above if you are REALLY worried do what @bornagod states, but i think maybe a little overkill for 4 weeks LGD.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

How old are you? I ran steroid cycles when I was in my early twenties and didn't do a pct. They were unheard of in the early nineties and are a relative new thing. What I am suggesting is that if you are young, on balance, you will probably recover without a pct regardless. A basic pct may speed things up but based on your post I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi guys. I'm 30, and very stupid. I have not very much knowledge in PCT, ive read a lot, I understand the effects to adding extra hormones, and why a PCT is necessary. However I have no idea what to take or when to take it (PCT wise)


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

GTWMT said:


> Hi guys. I'm 30, and very stupid. I have not very much knowledge in PCT, ive read a lot, I understand the effects to adding extra hormones, and why a PCT is necessary. However I have no idea what to take or when to take it (PCT wise)


 Either don't do one or nolvadex 20mg everyday for 4 weeks and possibly clomid 50mg for 4 weeks.

If you feel okay i wouldn't bother. Obviously you need to come off whatever it is you are taking.

Sounds like you are overthinking and worrying too much to be honest


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

How is the mk anyway? Good gains? Strength up??


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Amazing gains for my first ever PED, no sides. Been on it again for two months... highly recommend


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey guys, should I use Clomid and Nolvadex? I have both, but I'm not sure they both need to be used at the same time.

For pct I was thinking

nolva 20mg each day morning dosed

DAA Ultra 3G each day night time

both for 20 days.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bin the DAA. There is contradictory evidence, some saying it doesn't work and can actually lower test levels.

This is probably overkill but if you are worried and feel shut down run:

week 1-3 50mg clomid per day

week 1-4 20 mg nolva per day.

take both together before bed.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Lol my first ever PED. It's amazing how much you can learn in a year and half. I'm currently on Test E, and a few SARMs haha. It's great. And I've mastered PCT now. It's always a pretty smooth ride now  thanks for everyone who replied to this and was patient with me..


----------

